# Serval cat breeders?



## Maraga (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey, is anyone here a serval cat breeder, or knows anyone who is a serval cat breeder? If you are a serval cat breeder, feel free to ask me any questions about suitability as an owner - I would very much like to own a serval cat, have been thinking about it for quite some time, finally will have the resources come September!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Hi

We breed servals ,if you are serious send me a message :2thumb:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

these confuse me that they need dwa id of expected ud need a licence for anything from say a cheetah upwards. them savana cats are huge and u dont need a dwa but im under the impression for these and lynx u do but yet the lynx at dartmoor zoo is as freindly as a normal moggie maybe i shouldnt of been stroking it through the cage but meh when else am i gonna get an oppertunity too and my theory in life is if i do summint and i get bit it was my stupid fauly but im not missing an oppertunity .............. anyone tell id like a pet lynx yet......... my only justification to the way the licence is worked out is to how much damage they would do to local livestock or children because theres no way a lynx or serv would activley hunt a full grown adult.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> these confuse me that they need dwa id of expected ud need a licence for anything from say a cheetah upwards. them savana cats are huge and u dont need a dwa but im under the impression for these and lynx u do but yet the lynx at dartmoor zoo is as freindly as a normal moggie maybe i shouldnt of been stroking it through the cage but meh when else am i gonna get an oppertunity too and my theory in life is if i do summint and i get bit it was my stupid fauly but im not missing an oppertunity .............. anyone tell id like a pet lynx yet......... my only justification to the way the licence is worked out is to how much damage they would do to local livestock or children because theres no way a lynx or serv would activley hunt a full grown adult.


canyoupleasestartusingtheenglishyouwere hopefullytaughtatshchoolasicannotbebotheredtotrawlthroughyourposts!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

slippery42 said:


> canyoupleasestartusingtheenglishyouwere hopefullytaughtatshchoolasicannotbebotheredtotrawlthroughyourposts!


You think he's post was hard to read, my eyes hurt trying to read yours :lol2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> You think he's post was hard to read, my eyes hurt trying to read yours :lol2:


:lol2::lol2: i have a valid excuse im using my tablet and im at work im wondering what slippery42's excuse is for having nothing better to do than moan like a :censor: if u have nothing contructive to say then stfu lol :bash:


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

what is the going rate for a serval? definitely one of my dream animals


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> these confuse me that they need dwa id of expected ud need a licence for anything from say a cheetah upwards. them savana cats are huge and u dont need a dwa but im under the impression for these and lynx u do but yet the lynx at dartmoor zoo is as freindly as a normal moggie maybe i shouldnt of been stroking it through the cage but meh when else am i gonna get an oppertunity too and my theory in life is if i do summint and i get bit it was my stupid fauly but im not missing an oppertunity .............. anyone tell id like a pet lynx yet......... my only justification to the way the licence is worked out is to how much damage they would do to local livestock or children because theres no way a lynx or serv would activley hunt a full grown adult.


Savannah cats do need a DWAL , up to F3.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> You think he's post was hard to read, my eyes hurt trying to read yours :lol2:



That was the idea.

Perhaps he will start using understandable English?

But there again................


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Only a F1 needs a DWAL ,any lower dosent ,and most F1s arent anywhere near the size of a serval ,a complete waste of money :bash:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Only a F1 needs a DWAL ,any lower dosent ,and most F1s arent anywhere near the size of a serval ,a complete waste of money :bash:


I think you need to check again. I posted the relevant legislation a while back, and F3 was there. I'll find it and post it again.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

NO ,you need to check ,YOU are giving people false information ,do you have a DWAL ,do you actually keep anything and if you read it properly it says 

A cat crossed with a first generation ( that is a serval ) with a moggy ( savanhah ) why would a F2 or F3 need a licence they have so little or none serval in them


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> these confuse me that they need dwa id of expected ud need a licence for anything from say a cheetah upwards. them savana cats are huge and u dont need a dwa but im under the impression for these and lynx u do but yet the lynx at dartmoor zoo is as freindly as a normal moggie maybe i shouldnt of been stroking it through the cage but meh when else am i gonna get an oppertunity too and my theory in life is if i do summint and i get bit it was my stupid fauly but im not missing an oppertunity .............. anyone tell id like a pet lynx yet......... my only justification to the way the licence is worked out is to how much damage they would do to local livestock or children because theres no way a lynx or serv would activley hunt a full grown adult.


I have to agree with him I always skip reading your posts because they look like one completely illegible dribble of words... and after attempting to read them it seems that's exactly what they are.

It's not him being arsey or stuck up. This is a forum. The only way we can communicate is through the words we type so it's not too much to ask for capital letter, a tiny bit of grammar and basic spelling... is it?

It just comes across as a bit chavy and most people won't take you seriously because of it. Surely your tablet has basic grammar and spelling correction.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> NO ,you need to check ,YOU are giving people false information ,do you have a DWAL ,do you actually keep anything and if you read it properly it says
> 
> A cat crossed with a first generation ( that is a serval ) with a moggy ( savanhah ) why would a F2 or F3 need a licence they have so little or none serval in them


This is directly from DEFRA:



> We have sought to clarify the position for _domestic cat x wild cat_ hybrids generally within the revised Schedule (which came into force on 1 October 2007). So cat hybrids descended exclusively from excepted species (as shown on the Schedule), cat hybrids having a domestic cat as one parent and a first generation hybrid of a domestic cat and a non-excepted cat as the other parent, and cats which are descended exclusively from such excepted hybrids or from such excepted hybrids and a domestic cat, no longer require a licence.


As you can see, a hybrid between a domestic cat and a DWA species requires a licence. The offspring of that cross with a domestic cat does not. So, I was wrong but so are you. You assert that an F1 hybrid does not need a licence, it clearly does. An F1 x domestic hybrid ie F2 generation, does NOT need a licence.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

No sorry i am not wrong if you read over the page i state that an F1 needs a licence ( DWAL ) :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> No sorry i am not wrong if you read over the page i state that an F1 needs a licence ( DWAL ) :2thumb::2thumb:


Yep, I'm a knob! I do apologise, I misread your post!

I'd got mixed up with canid hybrids which need licences for F1 and F2.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

no problem :2thumb::2thumb:


----------

